# Griggs today



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Decided to try Griggs reservoir today , got there about 730 fish pretty hard for almost 3 hours and never even caught a keeper fish had one good hit that got off close to the boat after jumped a couple of times other than that not another hit the rest of the day tried everything from Fishinger Rd to Hayben Run Rd. Tough day to say the least. Probably should’ve gone with my first instinct and gone to O’Shaughnessy anyway advice thinking about going take a lunch because it will be a long day. Literally tried everything from crank baits to reprobates try to dig tried spinner baits then tried some deep diving crank baits nothing on any of them. Just thought I’d let y’all know if you’re thinking about going there.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Dale, 
Oshay has been tough too. I blame it on the water levels always dropping. I have not been to griggs all year so i really dont know how its been fishing. This time of year is always tough for me.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Dale,
> Oshay has been tough too. I blame it on the water levels always dropping. I have not been to griggs all year so i really dont know how its been fishing. This time of year is always tough for me.


Two channel cats at Atwood Saturday,nothing else.Tough everywhere I guess


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

That's all I seem to be catching when I troll Griggs and Oshay this year has been channel cats , not complaining they are fun to fight , but I miss catching more eyes , crappie, white bass and wipers


----------



## John Jeffers (Sep 14, 2020)

Any update on Griggs water conditions would be appreciated.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Was surprisingly still very muddy yesterday


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Do they let water out of the bottom of those dams because that is the only reason that I can think of that would leave it an absolute mess this long? Ran into a guy near downtown on Wednesday who had a river/ john boat setup - pretty slick. He stated that he had just pulled his boat out of Griggs, put in at Greenlawn and the water was pretty much the same. Near zero visibility and no bite. I marked numbers of large fish sitting on the bottom of a 25' hole downtown as well as huge schools suspended. However dragging everything from plastics to shad double rigged on a gold bladed crawler harness - right in front of their nose garnered no bite.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Oshay is still muddy as hell to. The whole system stays muddier longer then it used to. I have heard it's because of a lot of construction north of Oshay which is causing the muddier then normal run off...


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I think what we are seeing is primarily brown algae suspended under the water. That’s a big watershed so I’m sure there are all sorts of nutrients that fuel the algae growth in those reservoirs. It really almost never goes away from spring thru late fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Jeffers (Sep 14, 2020)

A Griggs water condition would be appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Slightly better but still pretty murky/muddy


----------



## pisces (Apr 30, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Decided to try Griggs reservoir today , got there about 730 fish pretty hard for almost 3 hours and never even caught a keeper fish had one good hit that got off close to the boat after jumped a couple of times other than that not another hit the rest of the day tried everything from Fishinger Rd to Hayben Run Rd. Tough day to say the least. Probably should’ve gone with my first instinct and gone to O’Shaughnessy anyway advice thinking about going take a lunch because it will be a long day. Literally tried everything from crank baits to reprobates try to dig tried spinner baits then tried some deep diving crank baits nothing on any of them. Just thought I’d let y’all know if you’re thinking about going there.


Still chasing bass Dale ??? Long time no see.... DA KING !!! (Pisces)


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Took the boat out on Griggs yesterday after noon, had the whole lake to myself. Water was chocolate milk so pretty typical for Griggs lately. Didn't really expect to catch anything, tried trolling and got a big goose egg, next I tried jigging around the bridges, managed two nice Channel Cats on a jiggin rap. Crossing my fingers we get some clearer water come November, as that is usually the most productive month on Griggs.


----------

